# Lets play this game (updated with weight)



## arrendale8105 (Feb 7, 2015)

Caught this hog this morning.  Here's the trail cam pics and I always like to see people guess the weight so I figured I'd do one for a change.  I'll post the dead pictures later and the weight.

Updated with dead hog pics.

He weighed exactly 248.  

I see lots and lots of pics of people claiming 300+lbs and I'd swear they were more like 200.  It takes a LOT of hog to break 300.  I've personally only caught and/or killed 3 over 300.  This hog was thick enough but unfortunately was extremely short.  He was till a handful.  Thanks for playing


----------



## jknight (Feb 7, 2015)

hard to do with pic but I'll say 320


----------



## Cooondog (Feb 7, 2015)

295


----------



## antharper (Feb 7, 2015)

I'll guess 270lbs , it's hard to guess a hogs weight , but I have weighed a few.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 7, 2015)

160


----------



## davidkelly8489 (Feb 7, 2015)

225


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 8, 2015)

220


----------



## georgiabound (Feb 8, 2015)

Hard to say without much to scale from.

I'll guess 260-280. (depending on last meal- LOL)


----------



## arrendale8105 (Feb 8, 2015)

*Updated dead pics*

Here are some after pics


----------



## sghoghunter (Feb 8, 2015)

245


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 8, 2015)

238


----------



## Pate55 (Feb 8, 2015)

275


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 9, 2015)

230 lbs.


----------



## Coon Dog (Feb 9, 2015)

Don't guess you eating him not gutted it or cut gonads off I cut gonads off as soon as we get bulldogs tied back nothing wrong with eating a boar hog just a myth I'd say 222 on weight nice hog congrats


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 9, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> 160



I'd say i guessed poorly.


----------



## Resica (Feb 9, 2015)

242.


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 10, 2015)

arrendale8105 said:


> Here are some after pics



What was the weight?


----------



## rvick (Feb 10, 2015)

Come on C., I know you've killed deer that big. I'm guessing 243#.


----------



## msbowhnter (Feb 10, 2015)

just shy of 300. so what was the weight?


----------



## arrendale8105 (Feb 10, 2015)

Updated original post with the weight


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 11, 2015)

arrendale8105 said:


> Updated original post with the weight



Nice, thanks.


----------



## barberboys (Feb 11, 2015)

Good hog congrats


----------



## Trapnfish (Feb 11, 2015)

Hmmm I think it's 248.


----------



## msbowhnter (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks for the update, they sure are hard to size. Even if your standing on top of them.....


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 11, 2015)

bamaboy said:


> 238



Man I was just 10 lbs off!!

The hog weighed 248, I was close!!


----------



## fishbum2000 (Feb 11, 2015)

Nice piggy


----------



## Gridley (Feb 18, 2015)

That's a big hog. My questions are did you butcher it and did it stink?


----------

